# what age and what shots for puppy



## snuggles07 (Oct 3, 2004)

i wanted to see if anyone knows at what age should my puppies get there first shots thank you snugglesmom


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snuggles07_@Nov 8 2004, 12:32 AM
> *i wanted to see if anyone knows at what age should my puppies get there first shots thank you snugglesmom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15337*


[/QUOTE]

Your pup should be started on a worming suspension from approximately 4-6 weeks (my baby was started from 4 weeks). Their first shot is between 6 & 8 weeks and the next between 12 & 14 weeks. Worming suspension should continue every two weeks from 4 weeks of age until 14 weeks. Then at that stage, treatment for heartworm should also begin. From 14 weeks, continue worming suspension monthly until 6 months old, then you can go back to 3 monthly worming, just as an added security on top of your more "permanent" worming (see below). 

I use Drontal Worming Suspension for puppies and have just started Abby on Interceptor Brown, which is a monthly worming tablet. You can chose daily tablets if you wish, but the monthly treatment suits me a little better. Once your baby turns 12 months old, you can get an annual shot, but it is recommended that you continue to give a worming suspension every three months even after this.

Please be aware that with Interceptor Brown, it protects against all worms except one kind (I don't remember off the top of my head sorry, but if you are interested, I can check for you), so my vet suggested I still continue with worming suspension on the schedule I mentioned above. "Sentinel" is a more expensive option, which covers everything, but my vet still recommended 3 monthly worming suspension regardless of what you use, just to be extra safe. He also said that, in all honesty, using Interceptor Brown with worming suspension is just as effective as the more expensive worming brands. Drontal is not expensive at all, so I'm going to continue using it with the Interceptor Brown.

You should also look at flea and tick prevention, such as Frontline or any others available to you.

Okay... maybe that was a little confusing, so I will try to set it out in timeline format:

4-6weeks Worming Suspension (ie. Drontal) [continued fortnightly until 14 weeks]
6-8 weeks First Shot 
8 weeks Worming Suspension (ie. Drontal) 
10 weeks Worming Suspension (ie. Drontal) 
12 weeks Worming Suspension (ie. Drontal)
12-14 weeks Second Shot (I went C4 for this one - you can get C3, C4 & C5) 
14 weeks Worming Suspension (ie. Drontal) 
and
Interceptor Brown (or other worming/heartworm prevention)
and
Flea & Tick prevention (ie. Frontline)
18 weeks Worming Suspension (ie. Drontal) 
and
Interceptor Brown (or other worming/heartworm prevention)
and
Flea & Tick prevention (ie. Frontline)
22 weeks Worming Suspension (ie. Drontal) 
and
Interceptor Brown (or other worming/heartworm prevention)
and
Flea & Tick prevention (ie. Frontline)
26 weeks Worming Suspension (ie. Drontal) 
and
Interceptor Brown (or other worming/heartworm prevention)
and
Flea & Tick prevention (ie. Frontline)
38 weeks Worming Suspension (ie. Drontal) 
and
Interceptor Brown (or other worming/heartworm prevention)
and
Flea & Tick prevention (ie. Frontline)
50 weeks Worming Suspension (ie. Drontal) 
and
Interceptor Brown (or other worming/heartworm prevention)
and
Flea & Tick prevention (ie. Frontline)
*It should be around now that you can look at getting the yearly shot - or continue in the same manner with 3 monthly worming suspension (Drontal) and monthly worming with Interceptor Brown*

Please note that different Flea & Tick prevention products require different schedules/frequencies of application. Here in Australia, most are recommended on a monthly basis.

If you are in America, there may be other requirements (ie rabies shots etc) - I don't know about those sorry... PS I'm from Australia









Hope this is of some help!! 

~Sunshine


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Here we are on pretty much the same schedule. First DHLP around 6-8 weeks, second around 10-12, third around 16-18, some vets recommend 4 series and you usually get your rabies at 6 months or your fourth series. Than your baby wont need shots until a year from its last set. At that time you will also get a rabies as well as a series. Some vets will give a rabies every year and someo nly 3 years, I would recommend that you contact your vet and make sure he is familiar with toy dogs and their specific needs/reactions. We have Rocky, Haley, and Maya on heartguard which protects against heartworm and other worms so they arent dewormed. We also put them on frontline for fleas and ticks, but during the winter it isnt neccesary to apply since it is cold. With frontline, one tube should be used per animal, some people try to share it between 2 animals but that makes it less effective. A lot of us will have different ideas on the heartworm prevention so the best thing is to contact your vet since a lot of vets have somewhat different opinions on things. My vet says heartguard is enough worm prevention and others might disagree.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How often you have to give the rabies shot depends on your particular state's laws, not your vet. For instance, here in North Carolina it is only every 3 years, but in some states, like Texas, it's every year.

After the first year, discuss adopting an every 3 year year schedule for vaccines rather than every year. Many veterinary colleges are now coming out with that recommendation because there is a risk of side effects and dangerous reactions from any vaccine. Dogs can also be titered yearly to determine if they are still protected.

Scroll down about halfway to read this special report published by petfinder.org.

http://members.petfinder.org/~OH223/PAGES/...imalstories.htm

I did an article for an on-line Maltese newletter a while back on the controvery about rabies vaccines if you are interested (Dog Days of August):

http://www.malteseadoption.com/Newsletters/August2003.htm


----------

